# Selling 5D mk ll. Reasonable price?



## Leopard Lupus (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello CR folks!

With all the news of the 5D mk lll, I am considering selling one of my two 5D mk ll's. I purchased both refurbished from Canon USA.

First off, I am looking to post on Craigslist. 

Is my asking price of a 5D mk ll in IMMACULATE condition with all accessories (except original box, of course) with 4032 actuations at $1775 unreasonable? 

I want to sell one copy to fund the purchase of the mk lll even though it won't hit shelves until the end of summer (if not later) but the main point is to sell before the retail price drop, thus lowering the street price.

Thoughts?


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 27, 2012)

seems pretty reasonable to me
probably be prepared to drop a little from that
everybody loves to haggle ;D


----------



## ereka (Feb 27, 2012)

A little too close to the new price for me. I might be tempted at around $1200 though


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 27, 2012)

I guess it depends where you are
they are still over $2500 here in the land of really expensive stuff


----------



## Harley (Feb 27, 2012)

I agree with ereka, too. Sounds about right.


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 27, 2012)

It's going to drop to around $2000 soon so even though you have barely used it, $250 more for a new one I'd rather go with that option.

I think you are looking at $1500 - $1600 max.


----------



## vuilang (Feb 27, 2012)

$1775 is the mid range of canon 5dII purchased new (not refurbished). Refurbished? i do expected less and I suggest you to sell it quick before they officially reduce the price of new one on march 2 (base on the rumor of price reduction 5d2)


----------



## Maui5150 (Feb 27, 2012)

What kills you is yours is refurbed. 

People stating $1200 are whack and really don't know the market... 

As a NEWER buyer of the 5D MK II (November), when Canon had Refurb Stock at $1999, and the new cameras were selling for $2200, the eBay / Craigslist price range for low shutter with box and everything was high 1700s to low 1800s (basically a little over $150 off the refurb) but the refurbs sell out quickly. When the refurbs were sold out, 1900s were not uncommon.

Some people actually like the refurbs over used since many feel they have been inspected, checked, and pretty much serviced again, and some think refurbs get even closer looks than the general manufacturing quality checks. I see more people championing what a great camera they got refurb, than those who regretted it.

We have not seen the "new lower" prices yet, but if new the body is $1999, and the refurb is $1799, then I would price your body at around 1550 - $1650 which is $150 - $250 off the refurb price. The refurbs sell out quickly. 

What most people discount when they start throwing out prices of $1200 is the price of 7D bodies, and sorry, even with a lower price on the 5D, you will not see nearly new 5D MK IIs selling for less than 7D refurbs ($1350) 

Even during the holidays, when the new 5D MK IIs could be picked up for $2100 or so with the rebates, people were still paying $1800+ for used with shutter counts much higher.... I watched a TON of listing for close to a month to find mine


----------



## Maui5150 (Feb 27, 2012)

Some recent eBay prices.

120863177574 - $1975 - Used, Not Refurb, Opteka Grip, Extra Battery, around 500 shutter

150764608563 - $1875 - Used, Not Refurb, around 1500 shutter, no info on box, cds, etc

190643162836 - $1777.99 - Used, 30,000 Shutter, LCD Scuff and dust issues. Extra battery

290673438812 - $1885 - REFURB, Used, purchased Dec 2011, 1500 shutter, scratches LCD

260961565936 - $1750 - Used, Not Refurb, 3 years old, wear grip and body, some chips, scratches LCD, 30,000 Shutter

120866413711 - $1900 - Used, 1800 shutter, SD card

150764430022 - $1950 - Used, Not Refurb - 1 yr old, no shutter count given 

All of these auctions have ended in the last day or so. Did see a plain 5D sell for $1200. 

Most 5D MK IIs right now with 5000 or less shutter counts are selling for $1900 range, especially if well maintained, no scratches, etc. The ones I see selling in the $1700s generally have 30,000+ shutter counts, scratches on body, scratches on LCD, etc.

Granted, the 5D MK II for the most part is selling at $2400 now, but these used prices are not off from much when I was buying in November when you could grab a new 5D MK II for $2100 - $2200.

Hell, I saw more than a few refurbs like 230746630502 selling $1800+, so $1850 for a Refurb with 11000 shutter and Eg-D focusing screen. 

Looking at the Refurbs that sold in the last month on eBay - $1885, $1850, $1900, $1725, and the $1725... 113K shutter!!!! (130645166410)


----------



## mistabernie (Feb 27, 2012)

Maui5150 said:


> Granted, the 5D MK II for the most part is selling at $2400 now, but these used prices are not off from much when I was buying in November when you could grab a new 5D MK II for $2100 - $2200.



Actually I got mine for $2169 BNIB from B&H just before the last batch of rebates ended (I believe on 2/2/12). 

Also, probably mentioned above, but there are new rebates in the pipeline after this rebate program. Coincidentally, they come two days after the next big announcement. If you're in the market for one, wait a week. If you're trying to sell, the condition is very good + and the clicks are pretty low, try to get as much as you can; I could see the prices dropping down to the $2000-$2100 mark, and the used market will quickly adjust to the new prices.


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 27, 2012)

Maui5150 said:


> Some recent eBay prices.
> 
> 120863177574 - $1975 - Used, Not Refurb, Opteka Grip, Extra Battery, around 500 shutter
> 
> ...



Excellent analysis of the used market. I monitor two or three buy and sell boards and the local CL here is Toronto and those prices are inline to what I see day after day. Saw one today going for $2200 and I thought GLWS 'cause your are going to need it!!!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 27, 2012)

$1200???
Hah, don't listen to these guys. They are just hoping you will happen to be local to them in Craig's List and are trying to take you for a sucker. ;D
$1200 is wayyy to low.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 27, 2012)

$1200!? As usual people responded as if the question was "what do you wish you could buy a used 5DII for?" I would say $1500 is more than fair, $1200 is like giving the thing away. Up until this point the cheapest 5DII I've ever seen on CL was $1400 and it had 195,000 actuations, so was pretty much only good for video.


----------



## SiliconVoid (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't mean to be the proverbial rain on the parade... but the best answer to your inquiry IS what someone wants to pay for it.
Any pricing you have seen in the past for the 5DmkII, or see now, has no significance - they are for a used 'current model'. After the new model is announced the resale value will decline noticeably on used, and will likely steadily decline on the remaining new inventory until they are gone.


----------



## jalbfb (Feb 27, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> It's going to drop to around $2000 soon so even though you have barely used it, $250 more for a new one I'd rather go with that option.
> 
> I think you are looking at $1500 - $1600 max.



+1, I was thinking of that number for myself if I decide to go with the III. Once I see the specs I will more than likely go for it so selling my II to decrease the overall expense seems to make sense.


----------



## elflord (Feb 28, 2012)

SiliconVoid said:


> I don't mean to be the proverbial rain on the parade... but the best answer to your inquiry IS what someone wants to pay for it.



Not quite. The market clearing price is the price for which the number of willing sellers is equal to the number of willing buyers (where supply and demand curves cross).

The fact that some might not be willing to cough up $1800 (or $180 for that matter) for that body does not mean that he has to sell it at that price. 



> Any pricing you have seen in the past for the 5DmkII, or see now, has no significance - they are for a used 'current model'. After the new model is announced the resale value will decline noticeably on used, and will likely steadily decline on the remaining new inventory until they are gone.



The announcement could affect supply demand, we can speculate on how this will play out. It will depend to a large extent on pricing of the new version.

I don't think 1500-1600 sounds right -- not consistent with completed transactions I see in the used market right now.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 28, 2012)

You might be able to sell on ebay for $1800, but it will cost you $150 or more for fees. I'd ask $1775 on CL and be willing to come down to $1650.

Having the manuals, CD's and cables helps. Even a old 35-80mm EF lens might bring a extra $100 when bundled with it.

New MK II's are about to Drop to the $2000 level, so sell quickly while they are still $2269.


----------



## elflord (Feb 28, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You might be able to sell on ebay for $1800, but it will cost you $150 or more for fees. I'd ask $1775 on CL and be willing to come down to $1650.



Alternatively you could pitch to a larger market on fredmiranda.com, where you should get close to the ebay price.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 28, 2012)

elflord said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > You might be able to sell on ebay for $1800, but it will cost you $150 or more for fees. I'd ask $1775 on CL and be willing to come down to $1650.
> ...



Thats assuming (in both cases) that you have a long string of excellent feedback. A new seller on FM or Ebay will struggle due to low feedback and buyer concerns about fraud.


----------



## elflord (Feb 28, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Thats assuming (in both cases) that you have a long string of excellent feedback. A new seller on FM or Ebay will struggle due to low feedback and buyer concerns about fraud.



Your mileage may vary of course, but I had very little trouble getting a quick sale at a good price for my EF-S 15-85mm on fredmiranda, and it was my first transaction (I had no feedback as a buyer or seller when I sold it). I also advertised the same lens on craigslist and didn't get any responses from serious buyers. I did go to some lengths to look like a credible seller on the fredmiranda ad (e.g. my profile was linked to my flickr page, I had posted in some of the forums).

I suspect a large part of it has to do with whether buyers want what you're selling. I'd be surprised if it were that hard to find a buyer for a 5D Mark II. I agree that a lack of feedback would make your listing less competitive than a listing from a seller with more/better feedback at the same price, but unless there is a supply glut and a lack of demand for the item you're listing (e.g. EF-S kit lenses, first generation micro 4/3 bodies, Canon FD glass) I'd expect a reasonable outcome for the seller, at worst they'd need to accept a slight discount for their lack of established reputation.


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies (and the negative mark?)

As of today I sold my refurbished Canon 5D mk ll with 4032 shutter actuations for *$1675*, and yes, the buyer did know of the up and coming new model.


----------



## bycostello (Feb 28, 2012)

if u saw the 2nd march post, mk3 announcement date... you might have to settle for less...


----------



## Astro (Feb 28, 2012)

Leopard Lupus said:


> As of today I sold my refurbished Canon 5D mk ll with 4032 shutter actuations for *$1675*, and yes, the buyer did know of the up and coming new model.



new price on amazon here: 1699- 1799 euro varies from day to day.. not a bad deal for a new MK2 if you ask me.

im looking forward to march 4 and how much the price will drop.


----------



## 6dunes (Feb 28, 2012)

The lowest price for a new 5DII in the Netherlands: 1757,-- euro ( USD 2360)


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 28, 2012)

The lowest Canadian price I see at the moment is $2279 plus tax (13%).


----------



## Maui5150 (Feb 28, 2012)

SiliconVoid said:


> I don't mean to be the proverbial rain on the parade... but the best answer to your inquiry IS what someone wants to pay for it.
> Any pricing you have seen in the past for the 5DmkII, or see now, has no significance - they are for a used 'current model'. After the new model is announced the resale value will decline noticeably on used, and will likely steadily decline on the remaining new inventory until they are gone.



Really? Somewhat true, but given that the 5D... not 5D MK II, but the ORIGINAL 5D still sells comfortably in the $1000 - $1200 range, don't see the 5D MK II, especially with low shutter count selling down that way for quite some time.

Generally I have found that most upper end electronics and gear that are not at the NEW INTRODUCTION of technology, especially when it comes to being gear that is used for a professional or production basis, tends to suffer initial drops during its lifecycle, and less drop during its 1st generation replacement. 

This especially holds true, when advancements come incremental and more about increasing capabilities of features.

This also holds true as PRODUCTION costs decreases... like the first plasma TVs that were $10,000+ obviously came down because future generations were less than $2000. 

There is more pressure for the price to remain higher on the 5D MK II as Canon's entry into the FF market for most people, because of its capabilities and closeness to its replacement. 

The camera I expect to see a more significant drop in would be the original 5D which is now soon to be 2 generations old... but still I don't expect to see the 5D MK II selling for less in general than the 7D.


----------



## outsider (Feb 28, 2012)

As a buyer, I haggle all the time, so be prepared to be a little flexible in your price.
The other week I just bought a used 5dmk2 from craigslist. It had 11,000 actuations, and I paid $1450 Canadian for it. The guy wanted $1600 for it initially.

Just to give you another idea what buyers are paying.


----------



## Maui5150 (Feb 28, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You might be able to sell on ebay for $1800, but it will cost you $150 or more for fees. I'd ask $1775 on CL and be willing to come down to $1650.
> 
> Having the manuals, CD's and cables helps. Even a old 35-80mm EF lens might bring a extra $100 when bundled with it.
> 
> New MK II's are about to Drop to the $2000 level, so sell quickly while they are still $2269.


 
Ebay Fees on this item would be capped at $100. Now you do have to add in the PayPal Fees, which is $52 (2.9%) on $1800. 

It is a wash on Craigslist at $1650 if you can get $1800 on eBay with a bigger market. 

One of the best places I have found to move this gear is actually Amazon. I got more for my 18 - 135, 10-22, and 70-200 f/4 off of there than I did off of CL... Close to DOUBLE what the tire kickers on CL were offering. 

Amazon pretty much does rape you with the fees, but after a week of tire kickers on CL offering $200 for my 70-200 F/4, or $500 on my 10-22, wound up selling 3 lenses and my 430 EX II in about 3 hours for pretty decent money after the commissions. 

Also it can be a great way to split up transactions for those aware of the new IRS rules, basically the 200 / $20,000. If you are clearing out a bunch of gear on either site, it is easy to get the dollar amounts up, and then realize you have a ton of rinky dink transactions that might make you have to file for all those DVDs and CDs you cleared out at $4 a pop.


----------



## Del (Feb 28, 2012)

Very few used 5D Mkii's are coming on the market here in Ireland, the most recent one that I saw this month sold for 1300 euros or approximately $1740 (see link for 'free' classifieds site that most people here use)

http://www.adverts.ie/digital-cameras/canon-5d-mk-ii-used/1270182

This is a fair price considering that online discount e-tailers like the one below are selling new 5D MkII's for at least $1000 more

http://www.webstore-photo.com/Liste.aspx?mk=0&typ=0

As an addendum, I recently used the above retailer to purchase an EF 24-70mm f/2.8L lens for 1,000 euros, and they were the cheapest on eBay by a long-shot.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Feb 28, 2012)

elflord said:


> SiliconVoid said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mean to be the proverbial rain on the parade... but the best answer to your inquiry IS what someone wants to pay for it.
> ...



I'd say it actually has less to do with the new model announcement and more to do with the new price dropping. Of course, it looks like both will happen at once. Right now it's totally a sellers market on the mkii, as people are holding them until the mkiii is actually available (your not going to sell your backup body if you don't know when you'll actually have a replacement!).

Another factor is inventory, we don't know how many mkii's canon has kicking around, and, we don't know if canon plans on keeping the mkii around as a cheaper entry point to FF ($2000 to go FF, that may entice people on the fence, and if they do go FF at the $2000 price point they may very well upgrade to the mkiii within a year).

As one of the people on the hunt for a lower priced mkii - this is what is on my mind - supply and demand. If i had bought a used mkii in december I could theoretically resell it today for no loss, maybe even a profit given the scarcity in the market. ROI - would I actually make more money in the coming season if i had FF now. availability - if the mkiii isn't actually available until fall, what does that do to the used market? I don't want to spend $1900 on a used body, especially if that same body will be market corrected down to $1700 in a few months. And likewise, I don't want to spend $1900 on a used body if the new price is going to drop to $2100...

Also, and this may effect the pricing - buying a used body from a person as opposed to B&H ---I'd be more inclined to spend $1900 from the likes of B&H because they have a good and proven track record with warranty (3 months on used, and you can opt to upgrade the warranty). I'd be vary worried about making a personal sale on a used body for that much, unless I personally knew the seller...


----------

